# Project #5 - 2wheelsx2's stand



## target

Ok, now for the thread I know Gary has been waiting patiently (or not so patiently) for. After a number of edits and revisions, here is the concept we have settled on for his 100g cube tank.

It is a ADA flush style tank with the stand being flush with the tank. Since this stand fits into a corner, and will show on 2 sides, there was some good discussions on how best to present it. The stand and canopy will both have 2 doors. The canopy will also open up a full 90 degrees for maintenance. His lighting will be mounted to the underside of the canopy and 2 bulbs will lift with the front half of the canopy.

This will be a fun project, and if I get the stand I am working on before his advanced enough this weekend I hope to have this one framed in as well. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Chappy

Oh very, very nice Daniel  I think even Gary will admit this one will be well worth the wait.

Nice job.
Shelley


----------



## tony1928

Nice looking design Daniel. Especially like how the canopy lifts up. Has Gary decided on a finish yet? 

We all know how much Gary likes waiting...but it will be well worth the wait!


----------



## target

It is going to painted a semi-gloss black.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It IS worth the wait, but it's the hurry and wait I don't like.


----------



## target

yes, yes, I know the feeling. I have my own stand on hold right now.


----------



## jay_leask

its going to look sweet i cant wait to see it all done and set up.


----------



## target

Time for an update. I got a good portion done today. I was able to get the entire frame for the stand assembled. Now I need to make a trip to get the wood for the outside. Take a look.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Cool....progress!


----------



## eternity302

-N/A- said:


> Oh very, very nice Daniel  I think even Gary will admit this one will be well worth the wait.
> 
> Nice job.
> Shelley


Gary just enjoy's waiting LOL! He's got alot of patience!


----------



## jay_leask

2wheelsx2 said:


> Cool....progress!


so is everything ready to go when this is done?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jay_leask said:


> so is everything ready to go when this is done?


I hope so. The canopy won't be, but I have all the supplies. Just need some pool filter sand and some slate which I can get this weekend.


----------



## jay_leask

sweet cant wait to see it all set up


----------



## target

More progress today. Got the top, bottom, and side attached. Just need to get the hinges and the doors can go on. Told you it would go together quickly Gary.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I like I like! Unfortunately, I spent all day working on car and yard stuff. Hopefully, I get the last coats of paint on tonight and glue the plumbing.


----------



## target

I am hoping to get the hinges tomorrow and get some more done. Got to deliver the other one first though.


----------



## Adz1

Very nice work Daniel..


----------



## target

Thank you Adrian.


----------



## zhasan

target said:


> More progress today. Got the top, bottom, and side attached. Just need to get the hinges and the doors can go on. Told you it would go together quickly Gary.


Very neat work!

is that 1" MDF you're using for the top, side and bottom?


----------



## target

Thanks. It's 3/4" MDF.

I have gotten one door attached. Need to attach the second and get them all lined up. Then it's time for paint. And then start the canopy.


----------



## target

Both doors were attached and look great. Now they have been removed and the first coat of primer has gone on. I have to say it is looking really good. Second coat of primer tomorrow and then the 2 coats of black will be on before the weekend. Then delivery.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yay! The wait is almost over. Now Charles can stop giving me a hard time.


----------



## target

Yep, stand will be in your living room this weekend. I am sure the wait will be worth it.


----------



## target

Both coats of black on now. Just need to attach the doors and everything is ready, as soon as you are Gary.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

W00t! The kid parties are over with tonight, so I'll be ready. Lucky we didn't decide to do it this weekend though, as going up those stairs with the tank when they have ice on them would not have been fun.


----------



## target

Yeah, having it break right as you are about to get it in the house would suck. We'll work it out for next weekend.


----------



## CanadaPleco

2wheelsx2 said:


> Yay! The wait is almost over. Now Charles can stop giving me a hard time.


hehe now you almost have room for that BEP that has been waiting for you


----------



## 2wheelsx2

CanadaPleco said:


> hehe now you almost have room for that BEP that has been waiting for you


Yikes, please don't encourage him, Rich!


----------



## charles

Oh yeah, come on Daniel, deliever it so he can come and pick up the BEP.


----------



## target

It pretty much ready to go. Gary was too busy this weekend to have it come home. Next weekend for sure though.


----------



## target

All good to go now. test fitted the doors and it looks great. Delivery tomorrow after lunch and pictures to follow.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Good. 20 just got moved. Space is vacant.


----------



## charles

finally... the blue eye will have a new home.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> finally... the blue eye will have a new home.


Yes, he will. Bring it over any time and I'll foster him.


----------



## jay_leask

2wheelsx2 said:


> Yes, he will. Bring it over any time and I'll foster him.


i see that the blue eye is pending you sure your only fostering it?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Stand and tank are in the living room. Pics to come in the tank thread. Daniel took some pics with his iphone too. Thanks for the delivery Daniel.


----------



## target

No problem gary. Glad you like it. Never want to move that tank again. Here's the shots that I took. Excuse the condensation on the glass. It fogged up as soon as we got it in the house.


----------



## Chappy

Another awesome job, Daniel!


----------



## target

Thank you. Still have the canopy to build, but I get a chance to build my stand first.


----------



## tony1928

Love the stand Daniel. You just can't beat custom furniture.


----------



## target

Thanks Tony. I definitely agree. No other way to get exactly what you want.


----------



## beN

Looks Great Daniel!


----------



## Luke78

Thats one sleek and sharp looking stand.I like the opening doors on it.


----------



## target

Thanks guys. It was a fun design because of the placement into a corner.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yeah, there was no way to get what I wanted without going custom. And thanks to Jeff at J&L and Daniel, I got exactly what I wanted: a square tank with beveled edges with no trim and a stand which is flush with the tank and opens on 2 sides for access into the corner of a room. Certainly not cheap, but worth every penny.


----------



## target

Got a bit of work done today. Finished the frame for my stand and since I had a bit more time decided to start on the canopy of Gary.

First step was to split the piece for the top in half diagonally. I decided to do this with a hand saw as I didn't trust a circular saw not to wander. Slower yes, but more control for me. Here's a couple of shots of the process.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Sweet. You should have seen the expression on my dinner guests' faces when they saw the cube in the living room on the stand.


----------



## target

Lol, I can imagine. It's quite a show piece. And it's not even full


----------



## target

Time for an update. Have finally had a bit of time to get some work done. I have the canopy now almost completely assembled. Just need to mount the doors and make sure everything lines up. Then, time to sand and paint.

Closed:


















Open:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow! This was well worth the wait. I'm loving it! Thanks Daniel. Might have to get you to work on a project for my 125 soon.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

How did I miss this one!!!
Wicked work Dan, you always impress me with all of your custom stands.


----------



## target

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow! This was well worth the wait. I'm loving it! Thanks Daniel. Might have to get you to work on a project for my 125 soon.


We can definitely work out something for the 125. It will be much easier to build than this one.



`GhostDogg´ said:


> How did I miss this one!!!
> Wicked work Dan, you always impress me with all of your custom stands.


Thanks, they are fun to build. Just wish I had more time to work on them.


----------



## big_bubba_B

wow if i was u i would do a custom stand buisnes on the side your work is awsome wish i was in bc i have a 175 that would like a fancy stand for it


----------



## tony1928

Amazing work on the canopy, I had a feeling it was gonna be complicated. The way it folds in half at a diagonal is pretty cool. I wonder if its heavy to fold over? I've always thought of using pneumatic lifts to make the opening effortless.


----------



## target

big_bubba_B said:


> wow if i was u i would do a custom stand buisnes on the side your work is awsome wish i was in bc i have a 175 that would like a fancy stand for it


Thanks, I have thought about it. Need some more consideration of what is involved though. Right now all the stands are built out of my garage in my spare time. Where are you located? Might be able to work something out.



tony1928 said:


> Amazing work on the canopy, I had a feeling it was gonna be complicated. The way it folds in half at a diagonal is pretty cool. I wonder if its heavy to fold over? I've always thought of using pneumatic lifts to make the opening effortless.


It has definitely been a challenge to get this one constructed. The front half isn't heavy, but the doors aren't on yet. I can open and close it with one hand right now. Should be no problem even with the doors. Pneumatic lifts would be cool though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I think the complicated part would be for the lights to be working properly and wires out of the way when the diagonal part is open. I'm stilling thinking about it and have a few ideas.


----------



## Chappy

Awesome job, Daniel. You really have talent (and patience - LOTS of patience 
Shelley


----------



## target

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think the complicated part would be for the lights to be working properly and wires out of the way when the diagonal part is open. I'm stilling thinking about it and have a few ideas.


We'll get it all working properly.


----------



## target

-N/A- said:


> Awesome job, Daniel. You really have talent (and patience - LOTS of patience
> Shelley


LOL, thanks Shelley. Most stands aren't as complicated as this one. But we both know Gary is a complicated man.


----------



## target

Update: the canopy is finished construction and has gotten the first coat of primer. No picutres at this time since it looks much the same as the last pics, just white. gary, I am aiming to have it ready for Friday.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Cool. Can't wait. We can arrange for me to get it on Sunday maybe then.


----------



## target

Sounds good.


----------



## m_class2g

you got skills!! awesome looking stand/canopy!!!


----------



## target

Thanks, this stand was a nice challenge


----------



## target

Finally got the canopy finished and Gary came and got it tonight. it turned out really well. But I am glad it is finished. That canopy was a challenge. Here's some pictures I took. Gary, when you get it in place post up some pictures.

Closed:









Doors open:









Canopy open:


----------



## tony1928

Wow, like origami! Pretty awesome. 

I'm going to be doing a cube soon too. We'll be in touch! I promise no uber fancy canopy.


----------



## target

tony1928 said:


> Wow, like origami! Pretty awesome.
> 
> I'm going to be doing a cube soon too. We'll be in touch! I promise no uber fancy canopy.


Sounds good Tony. Just send me the details when the time comes. And thanks for going easy on me.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Daniel. Managed to get the tank all set up today (the bow) but because of the Canada Day festivities with the kids, didn't get a chance to rig up the canopy, so that will likely happen tomorrow. Tank looks great though. I'll have to take a pic when the "quarantine" inhabitants get in there.


----------

